
Satellite Tax Idea Is Back to Earth - onetimemanytime
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https%3A%2F%2Fwww.latimes.com%2Farchives%2Fla-xpm-2001-jul-11-me-20955-story.html
======
garmaine
> Auerbach figured Los Angeles County could tax the satellites in part because
> no other government was doing so. The Board of Equalization’s legal staff
> agreed.

Is the Board of Equalization not aware of the terms of the Outer Space Treaty
of 1967?

